# How do I  tell if the buck did his deed?



## goat lady (Jun 29, 2009)

We have a buck with our female for 3 weeks now. I have seen him try to mount her, but I have not actually seen him do anything. I am not with them 24/7, so how do I know this boy did his job?


----------



## username taken (Jun 29, 2009)

There are a few ways:

- if the buck has dirty, black front legs, and your doe is a light colour or white, lot of times she will suddenly be very dirty around the hips and on her sides, from where he was 'hanging on'

- the hairs on her tail may be sticky and messy with 'buck goop', they might be black from dirt sticking to the goop

- she may discharge goop from her vulva for a day or two after breeding

- she wont come in season again 17 - 21 days after breeding, 

- and finally, the ONLY 100% foolproof sign that the buck did his job ... approx 5 mths later a kid will appear!


----------



## goat lady (Jun 30, 2009)

The buck is black with a little white on his neck, and my doe is white/grey.  I will check her back side to see if I see anything you suggested. Thanks for the info


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jul 1, 2009)

30 days after possible breeding you can run a blood test to Bio-Tracking. It's cheep and easy. You can do it yourself with out the help of a Vet. They can also run CAE test at the same time. 
http://www.biotracking.com/biopryn.php


----------

